# The freaks



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The freaks come out at night. Anyone notice the amount of CRAZY threads and posters the last 48 hours? Full TAM moon? Or is it a conspiracy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> The freaks come out at night. Anyone notice the amount of CRAZY threads and posters the last 48 hours? Full TAM moon? Or is it a conspiracy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's both....


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I was kinda wondering if college classes are finishing up and there are more people with time on their hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I was drawn to this thread.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy cow.. I just looked at my name and realized.. for the first time... I have a lil over a thousand posts....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ you're in the right thread


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

gaia said:


> holy cow.. I just looked at my name and realized.. For the first time... I have a lil over a thousand posts....


10*69*


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I was drawn to this thread.


me too.
i was expecting to find mah name in the OP.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Why? What crazee threads have I missed? Is my best bud back?


Oh Lord... where to begin.... we had one using us as lab rats for a research thing, we believe. Then another ranted about the behavior of everyone on TAM, complaining about the advice we give. Then another implying that OW are not the least bit at fault in As...it's all on the husbands "poor, poor, misunderstood OWs" 

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> me too.
> i was expecting to find mah name in the OP.


?



Maricha75 said:


> Oh Lord... where to begin....


Exactly! It's been so strange lately.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! It's been so strange lately.


I think 2nd was feeling left out, Jelly 

That, or he wants to e called a freak? :scratchhead:


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Have you noticed though that the crazy posts bring the majority of the posters on TAM together 


Together now...

Koom by ya......


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably the same person 

Nothing better to do, I guess.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

get freaky with Jellybeans!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I much prefer geek freaks LOL

Those pierced/tatooed people in those images are the things nightmares are made of. Yuck.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

first image is from a movie in 1932 titled "Freaks"

actually a very good film artistically and it's studied in film classes


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Probably the same person


I have thoght that, too.

Wanna hear a funny story? I have thought RandomDude is a troll for the longest time. But then sometimes I'm not so sure. Maybe he's just a dramatic/insufferable dude. LOL


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> first image is from a movie in 1932 titled "Freaks"


I can't see the first image. All I see is a red X.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

must be blocked from the source, I tried another site


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm here now! 

Whodini - Freaks come out at Night (original) - YouTube


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Imagine me, who just joined here, and is getting an impression of what this place is like from this..


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Holy cow.. I just looked at my name and realized.. for the first time... I have a lil over a thousand posts....


You are now in a TAM EA.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

WillK said:


> Imagine me, who just joined here, and is getting an impression of what this place is like from this..


I would imagine that you think I am like the funniest guy ever


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

True facts. It's had to break the addiction!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> True facts. It's had to break the addiction!


:iagree:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Ahh, so that's what it is! I see the mods have had to close 2 threads within the last 3 days because of it...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Freaks, you say?


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave..."


I can't think of any other forums I've participated in where the fact I know the song would make me feel like I fit in because of it.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

just when you think you're out...they pull you back in


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

This thread belongs in 'the Social Spot'. :rofl:


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone know what happened to Worldeyes? I can't find either one of her threads.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Why do I feel like somebody's watching me?


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, took a break and went away with my husband for a few days. I see I missed some interesting reading. He's out of town tonight. Going to have to do some reading.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Love Song said:


> I feel like somebody's watching me


were always watching you love song


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Love Song said:


> Anyone know what happened to Worldeyes? I can't find either one of her threads.


She decided to use a different demographic (or website) for her scholarly research.


----------

